# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  capitale sociale srl inferiore la minimo legale

## missy74

Salve,
Una società ,creata per la costruzione di un fabbricato su un terreno che è intestato alla stessa,ad oggi risulta non  operativa.
Il capitale soc. è 10.000,00 ,però a causa delle perdite d'esercizio nel il patrimonio netto è di  7.251.
Anche quest'anno chiuderà con una piccola perdita.
Mi pongo il seguente quesito:
essendo il patrimonio netto  7.251,ciò non avrebbe dovuto comportare un reintegro del capitale sociale?
Come deve essere interpretato l'art.2482 ter.de c.c.?
se la perdita è inferoriore al terzo del capitale ma, comunque, intacca il capitale minimo...questo deve essere reintegrato.
Spero di essere stata chiara.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Hai interpretato benissimo. 
Ci vuole il reintegro da parte dei soci.

----------


## missy74

> Hai interpretato benissimo. 
> Ci vuole il reintegro da parte dei soci.

  Grazie mille per aver risporto al mio quesito,ho appena letto in merito una dispensa del sito curata dal rag.Mazzanti e che suffraga questo orientamento.Tuttavia,chi ha curato la predisposizione del bilancio prima di me,sostiene che il cap.non doveva essere reintergrato,poichè le perdite dei vari esercizi,intaccano il minimo legale ma sono inferiori ad un terzo dello stesso...ma se si ragiona così,io dovrei far ripristinare il cap.soc.solo se la perdità di quest'anno lo porta a 6.666 ?  :Confused:

----------


## DotCo

> Grazie mille per aver risporto al mio quesito,ho appena letto in merito una dispensa del sito curata dal rag.Mazzanti e che suffraga questo orientamento.Tuttavia,chi ha curato la predisposizione del bilancio prima di me,sostiene che il cap.non doveva essere reintergrato,poichè le perdite dei vari esercizi,intaccano il minimo legale ma sono inferiori ad un terzo dello stesso...ma se si ragiona così,io dovrei far ripristinare il cap.soc.solo se la perdità di quest'anno lo porta a 6.666 ?

  Nel primo esercizio in cui la perdita non supera 1/3 del capitale sociale puoi riportarla a nuovo ma nell'esercizio successivo se tale perdita non è stata coperta con utili è necessario ricapitalizzare, trasfromare o liquidare.

----------


## missy74

> Nel primo esercizio in cui la perdita non supera 1/3 del capitale sociale puoi riportarla a nuovo ma nell'esercizio successivo se tale perdita non è stata coperta con utili è necessario ricapitalizzare, trasfromare o liquidare.

  E' proprio così,le perdite non sono state coperte da utili ed il patrimonio netto al 31.12.2008 è 7.251,00  
inoltre per il 2009,ho chiesto i documenti per preidpsorre il bilancio e mi è stato detto che non ci sono fatture ne emesse ne ricevute,ne pagamenti...niente di niente  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' proprio così,le perdite non sono state coperte da utili ed il patrimonio netto al 31.12.2008 è 7.251,00  
> inoltre per il 2009,ho chiesto i documenti per preidpsorre il bilancio e mi è stato detto che non ci sono fatture ne emesse ne ricevute,ne pagamenti...niente di niente

  
Applicando alla lettera l'art. 2447, come detto dal commercialista, finchè le perdite non arrivano a 3.334 euro, si può far finta di niente ..... 
Io ho sempre avuto delle remore su questa possibilità, ma tant'è. 
ciao

----------


## stsimar

Ma non potrebbe essere possible coprire la perdita con versamenti a fondo perduto o finanziamenti infruttiferi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma non potrebbe essere possible coprire la perdita con versamenti a fondo perduto o finanziamenti infruttiferi?

  Attezione a non confonderli: solo i versamenti a fondo perduto sono una posta del netto, e quindi utilizzabili a copertura delle perdite; i finanziamenti infruttiferi sono debiti, e non servono a questi fini. 
ciao

----------


## stsimar

Però il socio può rinunciare al credito dei finanziamenti per coprire le perdite. Almeno io l'ho visto fare in diversi casi ed è previsto anche nei libri vari di ragioneria. Secondo il TUIR la rinuncia ai crediti dei soci non si condera sopravvenienza. 
o mi sbaglio?

----------


## DotCo

> Però il socio può rinunciare al credito dei finanziamenti per coprire le perdite. Almeno io l'ho visto fare in diversi casi ed è previsto anche nei libri vari di ragioneria. Secondo il TUIR la rinuncia ai crediti dei soci non si condera sopravvenienza. 
> o mi sbaglio?

  Giusto così!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

E v'è da aggiungere che la riduzione del capitale al di sotto del minimo legale, costituisce causa di scioglimento della società ai sensi dell'art. 2484 del cod. civ. Rispetto a questo problema gli amministratori (e i sindaci in loro vece) hanno degli obblighi. Cosa hanno fatto e cosa ha detto il collega rispetto a questa conseguenza ? 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E v'è da aggiungere che la riduzione del capitale al di sotto del minimo legale, costituisce causa di scioglimento della società ai sensi dell'art. 2484 del cod. civ. Rispetto a questo problema gli amministratori (e i sindaci in loro vece) hanno degli obblighi. Cosa hanno fatto e cosa ha detto il collega rispetto a questa conseguenza ? 
> Saluti

  Sicuramente avrà letto il rinvio all'art. 2447 come un rinvio anche alla fattispecie della riduzione per perdita superiore ad 1/3 ..... cosa che invece non è affatto tacita.

----------


## missy74

> Sicuramente avrà letto il rinvio all'art. 2447 come un rinvio anche alla fattispecie della riduzione per perdita superiore ad 1/3 ..... cosa che invece non è affatto tacita.

  Si,sostiene che lo scioglimento ex art.2484  (per la riduzione del capitale al disotto del minimo legale, salvo quanto è disposto dagli articoli 2447 e 2482-ter) Si ha solo se, per la perdita di oltre un terzo del capitale, questo si riduce al disotto del minimo legale.
A questo punto,visto che con la perdita dl 2009,cmq non si ridurrà oltre un terzo...la riporto al nuovo esercizio (pur essendo molto perplessa,visto che l'integrità del capitale nelle soc.di capitali è garanzia verso i creditori data la responsabilità limitata dei soci),
Grazie a tutti per gli interventi al mio post.
Buona giornata

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si,sostiene che lo scioglimento ex art.2484  (per la riduzione del capitale al disotto del minimo legale, salvo quanto è disposto dagli articoli 2447 e 2482-ter) Si ha solo se, per la perdita di oltre un terzo del capitale, questo si riduce al disotto del minimo legale.

  Che t'avevo detto, Enrico ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
In verità, missy74, questa affermazione è tutt'altro che tacita .... 
In bocca al lupo ! 
ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Si,sostiene che lo scioglimento ex art.2484  (per la riduzione del capitale al disotto del minimo legale, salvo quanto è disposto dagli articoli 2447 e 2482-ter) Si ha solo se, per la perdita di oltre un terzo del capitale, questo si riduce al disotto del minimo legale.
> A questo punto,visto che con la perdita dl 2009,cmq non si ridurrà oltre un terzo...la riporto al nuovo esercizio (pur essendo molto perplessa,visto che l'integrità del capitale nelle soc.di capitali è garanzia verso i creditori data la responsabilità limitata dei soci),
> Grazie a tutti per gli interventi al mio post.
> Buona giornata

  Non esiste nell'art. 2484 del cod. civ. un riferimento alla condizione di cui all'art. 2447.  
Le eccezioni devono essere esplicitate nel testo di legge e nell'art. 2484 tale eccezione non esiste. 
Ne consegue che secondo un'interpretazione sistematica delle norme di diritto societario, la violazione del minimo legale costituisce sempre causa di scioglimento della società. 
D'altronde non ha senso parlare di minimo legale, cioè del valore più basso che il capitale (netto n.d.a.) può raggiungere, se poi posso valicarlo. 
Concordo con il dr. Sciuto sul fatto che tale questione non va data per scontata; anzi propendo anche per un'interpretazione restrittiva che consideri il minimo legale, limite invalicabile e non condizionato al superamento di 1/3. 
Saluti

----------


## missy74

> Non esiste nell'art. 2484 del cod. civ. un riferimento alla condizione di cui all'art. 2447.  
> L'eccezioni devono essere esplicitate nel testo di legge e nell'art. 2484 tale eccezione non esiste. 
> Ne consegue che secondo un'interpretazione sistematica delle norme la società la violazione del minimo legale costituisce sempre causa di scioglimento della società. 
> D'altronde non ha senso parlare di minimo legale, cioè del valore più basso che il capitale (netto n.d.a.) può raggiungere, se poi posso valicarlo. 
> Concordo con il dr. Sciuto sul fatto che tale questione non va data per scontata; anzi propendo anche per un'interpretazione restrittiva che consideri il minimo legale, limite invalicabile e non condizionato al superamento di 1/3. 
> Saluti

  grazie per l'intervento e le delucidazioni.
Buona giornata

----------


## cesabas

Sto studiando la fattispecie e mi sono imbattuto cercando in rete in questa discussione. Leggendo il trabucchi commentato, nelle annotazioni relative al 2484 fa diretto riferimento a quelle degli articoli 2447 e 2482-ter, sostenendo che l'obbligo di scioglimento sussiste nel caso in cui, accertata la perdita che intacca di oltre un 1/3 il c.s. (devono quindi essere prima erose le riserve), nel caso in cui non si provveda all'azzeramento e ricostituzione o alla trasformazione, vi sia causa per lo scioglimento della società. 
Io ritengo la tesi valida, ma la mia domanda è un'altra. In sede di assemblea con perdita > 1/3 e riduzione sotto al minimo del capitale sociale si può in qualche modo coprire? La mia opinione è no perchè:
- se vi fossero state riserve sufficienti a coprirla per ridurla affinché non vi fosse la riduzione del CS al di sotto del minimo, non sarebbe emerso il presupposto indicato dall'art 2447, al massimo se la perdita fosse comunque ancora superiore al terzo si configurerebbe la fattispecie relativa all'articolo 2446.
- l'articolo non lascia scelte diverse dalla ricostituzione, dalla trasformazione o dallo scioglimento. 
Vi prego di darmi il vostro parere, ho l'esame tra pochi giorni  :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Ribadisco quello che ho detto nel post precedente. 
La violazione del limite minimo di Capitale sociale (in assenza di riserve destinabili alla copertura che eliderebbero la condizione di perdita) è causa di scioglimento della società, in assenza di un provvedimento di ripristino del capitale sociale al di sopra del minimo legale e ciò perchè il parametro di variazione ( più di 1/3) ha un senso solo nel caso di mantenimento della misura del capitale minimo di 120.000 per le S.p.A. o di 10.000 per le S.r.l. 
Al di sotto di questi limiti, la società opererebbe in violazione della regola propedeutica dell'art. 2327 del c.c.  che seppur riferita al momento iniziale deve essere sempre rispettata nel prosieguo dell'attività poichè condizione posta a garanzia dei terzi.

----------


## cesabas

ma c'è della giurisprudenza relativa?

----------

